# System language



## alanxue (Nov 25, 2019)

I am in Canada, when is model3 support Chinese language pack download


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

alanxue said:


> I am in Canada, when is model3 support Chinese language pack download


at least in the US, Chinese is an option (display/language)

a link from 2019.12.x from this last spring


----------

